# Large Outdoor Bean Bags / Filling



## happy_dude (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking at getting some extra large bean bags for pool use like the ones in the link. I can get them relatively cheap as long as they are unfilled but would like to buy locally if possible. 

Original Fiery Red Bean Bag Sofa Chair,Waterproof Lazy Relaxing Bean Bags Sofa Chair - Buy Bean Bags Sofa Chair,Original Fiery Red Bean Bag Sofa Chair,Waterproof Lazy Relaxing Bean Bags Sofa Chair Product on Alibaba.com

2 questions really:

1 x Where I can buy the polystyrene filling for them?
1 x Where I can buy the bean bags already filled?

I am based just outside Villena but will travel if required to get them.

Thanks


----------

